# Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin noch ziemlich frisch in Sachen Angeln. Bisher habe ich mit geliehenem Gerät gesponnen und da es mir Spass macht, habe ich mich entschlossen, mir selbst eine Ausrüstung zu kaufen.

Meine Rute ist eine Greys GRXi Travel Spin in 3,14m mit einem WG von 8-38g, als Rolle habe ich eine Spro Passion 730. Nun frage ich mich, welche Schnur ich am besten wähle.

Dazu noch, worauf ich angeln will: Als Anfänger sage ich natürlich "auf Alles" |rolleyes

Ne, im Ernst, im Herbst solls auf Bornholm auf Meerforelle gehen (vielleicht auch Dorsch?), möchte aber mit meiner EINEN Kombi auch Barsch, Hecht und Zander ärgern.

Nun habe ich bisher (glaube ich) rausbekommen, dass die Berkley Fireline wohl so das Standardprodukt ist. Die Frage aber ist, welche Schnurstärke bzw. Tragkraft ich wählen soll. Und ob es Alternativen gibt, die etwas günstiger sind (wieviel Meter braucht man eigentlich??)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Muck


----------



## Colophonius (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Hi

Ich habe selbst nicht viel Erfahrung aber die Fireline würde ich NICHT nehmen. Die ist sehr hart und mir gefiel sie garnicht..


----------



## Hausmarke (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

ich klann dir die fireline nur empfehlen.mit der 0,17 hast du fast jeden bereich abgedeckt


----------



## bazawe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Das Thema wurde schon xtausend mal durchgekaut, benutz mal die Suchfunktion da bekommst Du genügend infos. Trotzdem meine Empfehlung wäre die Spiderwire Stealth.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## king perch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

spiderwire ist super ich hab so eine in gelb ( das heißt die war mal gelb ) die is top, sehr eng geflochten, hat ne gute reißfestigkeit und ich hab die auch schon etwas länger und sie hält gut...nur wenn es dich stört das die schnur nach 10mal angeln weiß wird dann is die nix für dich
gruß
king perch


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Lieber Bazawe, ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber leider keinen passenden Thread gefunden auf den 11 Seiten, durch die ich mich gewühlt habe...

Es wollen alle immer genau wissen, wozu genau und unter welchen Umständen...und wenn man dann einen Thread aufmacht, um möglichst zufriedenstellende Antworten auf genau die Frage zu bekommen, die man eigetlich stellt, kommt der Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion.

Hilft mir leider nicht weiter! Sorry...

Trotzdem natürlich danke für den Tipp mit der Spiderwire...stellt sich die Frage, warum du diese empfiehlst...Mehr ein Bauchgefühl oder gibts Gründe?

Geht natürlich auch an die beiden anderen...wieso und weshalb?

Und wieviel Meter Schnur sollte ich aufspielen? Gibt die Schnurrollen ja immer so mit ca 120m und mit 270m?!?

Danke

Muck


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

@King Perch:
Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung...ich denk, das mit der Farbe wird keine Katastrophe sein, zumal ich das bei anderen Schnüren auch schon gelesen habe...

Zu was für einer Stärke rätst du? Tragkraft 10 Kilo? Da ist die Spiderwire ja nochmal dünner als die Fireline...


----------



## bazawe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Ich empfehle sie deshalb weil ich die Schnur nun schon ein paar Jahre auf diversen Rollen fische und bis jetzt immer zufrieden war. Hatte auch schon die Fireline probiert, aber mich schnell davon verabschiedet (war mir persönlich zu steif, zu wenig abriebfest und zu wenig schockresistend), andere wiederum schwören auf die FL. Das beste wäre Du könntest mal mit beiden Schnüren ein paar Würfe machen, da meiner Meinug nach jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben in Punkto Schnur hat. Solltest Du Dich für die SW entscheiden, dann schau daß Du die Stealth bekommst, gibt nämlich noch die Ultacast, die wiederum ist nicht so langlebig wie die Stealth. Fürs Zanderfischen nehm ich die 12er, auf Hecht die 17er und zum jerken die 20er. Hoffe Dir jetzt ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Das hast du allerdings, vielen Dank |wavey:

Also liege ich im Schnitt bei der Stärke von ca. 10 Kilo (ist ja dann die 14ner) ganz gut...da seid ihr euch ja dann ziemlich einig...

Wieviel Meter brauche ich denn? Reichen die kleinen Rollen mit 137m aus? Oder ist das beim MeFo-Spinnen zu wenig?

Vielleicht noch jemand mit ner anderen Meinung oder gar ner preiswerten (nicht billigen) Alternative?

Gruß

Muck


----------



## zesch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

...0,08 oder 0,11 `er Powerline

ideal zum "Fein" Fischen, (Zander)

hält aber auch einen Wels 45 KG und 1,60 Länge !

ich benutze die 0,11 als Schnur zum gufieren auf Dorsch.....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## king perch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

also 10 kilo tragkraft reicht...ich hab da bis jetz noch jedes kraut mit durchgeschnitten...ich empfehle diese schnur weil ich einmal eine fireline hatte die nach fast einem jahr so stumpf und spröde war..das hat einfach keinen spaß mehr gemacht und das hat man auch an den wurfweiten gemerkt.
die spiderwire dürfte ich jetzt über ein jahr haben.
ich gehöre zu den anglern die sich nicht so oft neue geflochtene leisten können #t
ich würde auf jeden fall ca. 50m ,kommt drauf an wie groß deine spule is, monofile schnur von 0.35mm oder so draufmachen, das verhindert das die geflochtene auf dem spulenkern herumruscht...
und nochmal zu der schnurstärke: je dicker die schnur is, desto weniger weit kannst du auch werfen, und ne meerforelle die mit 10 kilo kraft zieht muss man auch erstmal drankriegen
10 kilo reicht
gruß
king perch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Trotzdem natürlich danke für den Tipp mit der Spiderwire...stellt sich die Frage, warum du diese empfiehlst...Mehr ein Bauchgefühl oder gibts Gründe?


Ganze einfach, weil bewährtermaßen die Spiderwire Stealth die beste ist, wenn man eine dünne Spinnschnur sucht. 
Powerline ist dagegen gut, wenn man was "fettes stabiles" sucht. 

Die Quattron PT Braid und die Stroft GTP sind zwar auch sehr gute Geflechtschnüre, noch enger usw., aber eben auch viel teurer (>2*).
Das macht die Spiderwire Stealth so interessant, gut und günstig, außerdem halten so eng geflochtene Schnüre weniger in der Tragkraft, das ist merklich, z.B. bei einem Tüdel, den man mit der Spiderwire Stealth problemlos wieder aufziehen kann, während die Quattron PT Braid einfach zerreißt. Die Glätte der Spiderware macht sie gut handlebar, der Preis stimmt, die vielfache Bewährung stimmt, damit ist sie on top. :m


----------



## king perch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

aso nochmal zum aufrollen der schnur
ich habs bisher immer so gemacht das ich auf die ersatzspule erstmal die 120 oder 140m geflochtene aufgerollt habe und dann den rest bis zum rand mit einer monofilen raubfischschnur gefüllt habe...und dann kannst du die spule von der rolle nehmen, die andere spule draufmachen und das ganze richtig rum aufwickeln...( hoffe das war jetzt verständlich  )


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Oh...viele Antworten, super!

Dazu direkt wieder Fragen *hehe*:

@King Perch: also reicht eine Rolle mit ca. 120 Metern wohl aus für den Anfang...Danke für die Tipps---

@AngelDet: Also, teurere Varianten kommen für mich eh nicht in Frage...bin da im Moment nicht bereit, sooo viel zu zahlen...also entscheidet sichs wohl zwischen der Spiderwire, zu der hier die meisten tendieren, der Fireline und der von zesch empfohlenen Powerline. Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Du sagst, die Powerline wäre die "fette stabile"...sie hat aber doch bei 0,12mm 12 Kilo Tragkraft...das ist doch bei dünnerer Schnur mehr Tragkraft (im Vergleich zur Spiderwire mit 10 Kilo bei 0,14)...versteh ich nicht (oder sind die Herstellerangaben Kappes??)

Gruß

Muck


----------



## king perch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

wenn du ne schön breite spule hast dann reichen 120 meter aus. angelst du vom ufer aus oder boot?


----------



## crazyFish (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Da du eine Universele Schnur suchst, würde ich ehr zur Spiderwire tendieren. Die Power Pro nutze ich ehr zum GuFi Angeln.
Wenn du wenig fischen gehst reichen 110 bis 120m, wenn man viel unterwegs ist rechnet sich irgendwann der Kauf von grösseren Längen, da die im Meterpreis günstiger sind.


----------



## der kleine Muck (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Ich angle vom Ufer aus...

@ crazyFish: Das sehe ich genauso, werde eher selten angeln, deshalb reicht mir erstmal ne "1mal" Bespulung. Wusste nur nicht, ob die kleinen Rollen für meine Zwecke ausreichen...


----------



## king perch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

jop ich stimme crazyfish auch zu#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Du sagst, die Powerline wäre die "fette stabile"...sie hat aber doch bei 0,12mm 12 Kilo Tragkraft...das ist doch bei dünnerer Schnur mehr Tragkraft (im Vergleich zur Spiderwire mit 10 Kilo bei 0,14)...versteh ich nicht (oder sind die Herstellerangaben Kappes??)


Die Herstellerangaben sind Kappes, bis auf vlt. fast bei der Quantum Quattron PT Braid stimmt nix, vor allem die Powerline schwindelt eben bis zu 100% Durchmesser drauf, eine nietnagelneue Powerline ist bei gleicher Dickenangabe ca. 30% dicker als eine Spiderwire Stealth. Das kann man schlecht finden, man kann aber auch für den Einsatzzweck die passende nehmen, Spiderwire als dünne und Weitwurfschnur, Powerline als gutes robustes "Bergeseil", ich fische beide, eine 15kg Powerline reißt z.B. eigentlich nie, aber eine 17er Spiderwire ist eben viel dünner als eine 16er oder gar 17er Powerline.


----------



## der kleine Muck (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Prima...wieso wird sowas eigentlich nicht verboten! Da werden die Kunden verarscht, wo sie dabei sind!

Danke euch allen für die lebhaften Ausführungen, werde mir wohl die Spiderwire Stealth holen...

Jemand nen guten Tipp, wos die günstig gibt und man noch ein paar Köder und sonstiges Zubehör bekommt (will Versand sparen)?

Gruß

Muck


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Prima...wieso wird sowas eigentlich nicht verboten! Da werden die Kunden verarscht, wo sie dabei sind!



RICHTIG!

Und als ich vor kurzem einen der Hersteller (PXXXLine) angeschrieben habe und ihn auf ganz offensichtliche Falschangaben hingewiesen habe wurde ich noch echt patzig angegangen...

Die Frage war damals wie es sein kann das laut Firmenangabe zufällig gleich viel 28er Mono wie 17er Geflochtene auf eine Spule passen, und als ich nachgefragt habe wie das denn sein kann hiess es das stimmt schon so, haben sie ausprobiert. Wie das sein kann wissen sie auch nicht... |kopfkrat

Alles Lüge! Und die Tragkraft leider oft auch...

BTT: Ich empfehle die PowerPro, am besten aus den USA, kostet Dich etwa 18€ für 270m bis nach Hause, billiger bekommst du andere Schnüre auch nicht, und die Schnur ist wirklich gut.

CU Stefan


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> bevor es jetzt irgendein schlauberger wieder auf die ringe schieben will, es handelt sich dabei um fuji sic ringe und in den gleichen ringen der gleichen rute gleitet z.B. ne RT dynacable ganz lautlos durch!
> die dynacable ist für mich eh die beste schnur, nur leider gibts die ja nicht in gelb oder?



Ja, die Dynacable gleitet aber sogar durch die Schrottringe der alten Skelli relativ geräuschlos. 

Und außerdem gibt es sie als Sonderangebot bei Gerlinger. :g


----------



## der kleine Muck (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Alles klar,

mitlerweile hab ich von Schleien-Stefan erfahren, wo ich die Power Pro günstig bekommen kann...das wäre auch noch ne Alternative...ich denk drüber nach...

Die Dynacable ist mir wohl zu teuer!

Aber da ihrs schon angesprochen habt...welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr? Um die Schnur selbst gut zu sehen, ist ja ne Schockfarbe prima...aber sört sie den Fisch wirklich? Zumal ja noch ein Vorfach drankommt und die Schnur nicht direkt am Köder hängt...

Habe gesehen, die Power Pro gibts auch in rot...wurde gut zur Rute passen |rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Aber da ihrs schon angesprochen habt...welche Farbe bevorzugt ihr?



Mir persönlich ist beim Angeln kaum etwas mehr egal als die Farbe meiner Schnur.


----------



## der kleine Muck (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Farbenblind |kopfkrat:q ??

Na, wenns eh egal ist, dann nimm ich rot...sieht gut aus!!:k


----------



## Alikes (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

@all
Ich fische auch hauptsächlich auf Zander und hatte bis letztes Jahr eine gelbe Fireline drauf!
Habe mir dann auf die neue Rolle die grüne Stroft GTP 8kg (entspricht einem Durchmesser von 0,22mm) draufgespult! Dazu kann ich nur sagen das ich das nächste Mal eine 6kg Schnur und auf jeden Fall wieder eine gelbe Schnur nehmen würde! Die grüne Schnur ist für die Sichtfischerei an der Elbe bei vielen Wetterbedingungen nicht geeignet, ansonsten eine Top-Schnur! Ich nutze sie jetzt nur noch zum normalen Spinnfischen! Leider kann man die Stroft GTP wenn man sie direkt vom Hersteller ordert nicht in gelb bestellen, dazu muss man sich an den "Ulli Beyer Shop" wenden der sie exklusiv vertreibt!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Checco (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts von der Corastrong Zoom gelesen, ich hab die als 10er drauf für die leichte Spinne und bin persönlich zufrieden damit.
Da ich eh nicht markenbezogen bin wollte ich als nächste mal die Power Pro und die Spiderwire testen.
Die Dynacable hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.


----------



## sevone (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

stroft GTP, ganz eindeutig.
für deine zwecke dürfte sich die 6kilo variante als optimal erweisen.


----------



## Veit (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Fische zur Zeit mit großer Begeisterung rote Power Pro als 0,15er. Die Spiderwire Steahlt ist als 0,17er allerdings auch topp und vom Durchmesser etwa gleich der 0,15er PP.
Mit Quantum-Schnur hat ein Kumpel von mir laufend Perrücken geworfen, davon würde ich abraten.


----------



## Molke-Drink (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Nix gegen eure Fireline aber im gegensatz zu ner Spiderwire ist das ein UNterschied wie n porsche und trabant#6


----------



## Rosi (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



Checco schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts von der Corastrong Zoom gelesen, ich hab die als 10er drauf für die leichte Spinne und bin persönlich zufrieden damit.



Hi das kommt daher, weil ich den Thread noch nicht gesehen hatte und die Rolle nicht kenne. :q
Ich hab die 08ter Zoom mit 9,2kg. Ne feine Schnur, wesentlich feiner als die Fireline bei 9 kg Tragkraft. Du wirfst damit sozusagen den Horizont an. Allerdings verträgt sie keine scharfen Kanten, ruckizucki ist sie durchgescheuert. Ideal über Sandboden.

So 130m davon reichen auf der Spule, darunter ist bei mir 30ger Monofil. Es ist mir noch nie passiert, daß ich die Mono abgewickelt hätte. Nur gesehen hab ich sie schon. 

Am Steinstrand empfehle ich die Hemingway Monotec Futura Typ 15 in grün. Sie ist zwar etwas dicker und wirft ein paar Meter weniger weit, dafür ist diese Schnur abriebfest.


----------



## bimba (2. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ganze einfach, weil bewährtermaßen die Spiderwire Stealth die beste ist, wenn man eine dünne Spinnschnur sucht.
> Powerline ist dagegen gut, wenn man was "fettes stabiles" sucht.
> 
> Die Quattron PT Braid und die Stroft GTP sind zwar auch sehr gute Geflechtschnüre, noch enger usw., aber eben auch viel teurer (>2*).
> Das macht die Spiderwire Stealth so interessant, gut und günstig, außerdem halten so eng geflochtene Schnüre weniger in der Tragkraft, das ist merklich, z.B. bei einem Tüdel, den man mit der Spiderwire Stealth problemlos wieder aufziehen kann, während die Quattron PT Braid einfach zerreißt. Die Glätte der Spiderware macht sie gut handlebar, der Preis stimmt, die vielfache Bewährung stimmt, damit ist sie on top. :m


 Hast Du schon die GTP von Stroft gefischt!?

Torsten


----------



## bimba (2. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



Alikes schrieb:


> @all
> Ich fische auch hauptsächlich auf Zander und hatte bis letztes Jahr eine gelbe Fireline drauf!
> Habe mir dann auf die neue Rolle die grüne Stroft GTP 8kg (entspricht einem Durchmesser von 0,22mm) draufgespult! Dazu kann ich nur sagen das ich das nächste Mal eine 6kg Schnur und auf jeden Fall wieder eine gelbe Schnur nehmen würde! Die grüne Schnur ist für die Sichtfischerei an der Elbe bei vielen Wetterbedingungen nicht geeignet, ansonsten eine Top-Schnur! Ich nutze sie jetzt nur noch zum normalen Spinnfischen! Leider kann man die Stroft GTP wenn man sie direkt vom Hersteller ordert nicht in gelb bestellen, dazu muss man sich an den "Ulli Beyer Shop" wenden der sie exklusiv vertreibt!
> 
> ...


 Hallo,würde die GTP grne zum feedern nehmen,meinst also sie ist Ihr Geld wert!?

Torsten


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. August 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



Veit schrieb:


> Mit Quantum-Schnur hat ein Kumpel von mir laufend Perrücken geworfen, davon würde ich abraten.



ich geh mal davon aus dein Kumpel kann angeln, insofern glaube ich er hat einfach ne Schlechte erwischt.

An der Quattron Braid gibt's kaum was zu mosern, die ist super. bleicht nur schnell aus und ist jetzt nicht so haltbar wie ne Stroft oder so.


----------



## Durango (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Hi Leute,

Bin in der Spinnerwelt neu, hab Heute meine erste (erfolgreiche) Versuche mit der neuen Kombi gebabt.

Mit der ganzen Sache echt zufrieden jedoch stört mich eins, und zwar die Schnur. Es handelt sich um die geflochtene Berkley Fireline Crystal...Nun ja, hab hier gelesen das manche Leute damit sehr zufriefen sind und andere wieder rum gar nicht. 

Was mich stört: fühlt sich an als ob die neue Rolle (Spro Passion 720) mit der Schnur nicht harmonieren würe. Man hört deutlich wie die Schnur "läuft", also so ein Reibungsgeräuch. Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob dieses "Reibungsgeräuch" jetzt vom Kontakt Rolle/Schnur kommt oder von Ringe (von der Rute)/Schnur kommt? Ist dieses Geräuch vielleicht normal bei geflochtene Schnüre?? Vielleicht hab ich auch eine zu dicke Schnur gewählt (0.25) |bigeyes ??

Naja, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Ich sag schon mal Danke!

MfG - Daniel


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Im Gegensatz zu Mono Schnüren machen Geflochtene schon etwas Geräusche, liegt wohl daran, dass die Oberfläche der Schnur nicht so glatt ist, wie eine Mono.
Wobei eine 0,25 schon ein ziemliches Seil ist, was willst Du den damit fangen?


----------



## Durango (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Ja die 0.25er ist wohl bisschen heavy #q denke ich werde was feineres drauf ziehen.

Will hauptsächlich Raubfische fangen (Barsche, Zander...)

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



Durango schrieb:


> Ja die 0.25er ist wohl bisschen heavy #q denke ich werde was feineres drauf ziehen.
> 
> Will hauptsächlich Raubfische fangen (Barsche, Zander...)
> 
> Gruss - Daniel



Für die Angelei auf Barsch und Zander verwende ich einen PowerPro in 10 lbs Stärke. Hält hervorragend und kostet nicht die Welt, zu beziehen hier:http://cgi.ebay.com/Power-Pro-Braid...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199f42119 
Hast Du für ca. 20-22,-€ innerhalb einer Woche in Deinem Briefkasten.


----------



## schelle85 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Also 0,25mm ist viel zu Heavy, würd sagen ne 10kg Schnur reicht völlig aus!!!

Eine 0,25mm Powerline fische ich in Norwegen auf Großdorsch und Großköhler!!!


----------



## Durango (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Hi Leute,

Danke für die Tipps! Hab heute Morgen wieder ne neue Schnur besorgt, wieder ne geflochene Berkley Fireline, jedoch die Fused Variante in Stärke 0.15 (bis 7.9kg). Müsste völlig reichen...heute Mittag kurz ausprobiert und das Ganze fühlt sich schon viiiiel besser an  

Das mit der 0.25er Schnur war halt nen Anfängerfehler |bigeyes

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## schelle85 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Das kann schonmal passieren, aber dafür ist das Board ja auch da.
Was für ne Marke an Schnur dir liegt wirst du beim mehrfachen Angeln schnell rausfinden. 
Die einen schwören auf Stroft, die anderen auf Fireline, Spiderwire usw.
Ist auch immer ein bisschen Gefühlssache von jedem einzelnen, fakt ist das es viele gute Leinen gibt die auch erschwinglich sind.


----------



## Tapson (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auch eine geflochtene Schnur Tragkraft um die 10 kg:

Ich dachte eigentlich an die Stroft GTP, aber der örtliche Angelfutzi riet mir zur Dyna-Cast Multi spin.

Kennt die jemand?

Wie ist die im Vergleich zur Stroft?

Bezogen auf Abriebfestigkeit und Rundheit ?

Der Preis ist ja deutlich unter der Stroft.

Thx


----------



## krautzi (14. September 2013)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Also:

- zur Fireline:
Fische ich seit ca. 2 Jahren die Crystal in 0,12 (meine erste Geflochtene, zuvor nur Monophile in 0,22 oder mehr)
Fazit: zwar einige Schnurbrüche (ca. 3-4), wenn extreme Weitwürfe versucht wurden, hing aber damit zusammen, daß man öfters die ersten Meter kontrollieren und bei Bedarf abschneiden sollte...aber sonst extreme Wurfweite möglich (Daiwa Infinity Custom Q 2500 und YAD Springhill 3m Rute)
...sieht auch nach den 2 Jahren ziemlich abgeledert aus...hat aber auch schon diverse Hänger überlebt, wo ich glaubte mir bricht die Rute durch..

Fische jetzt auch Power Pro 0,13 und Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid 0,12...beides auch Weitwurfwunder ...scheinen aber nicht so auszufransen wie die Fireline

Meine Erfahrung....


----------



## H.Senge (14. September 2013)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

ich hoffe nach 5 Jahren konnte der Threadersteller sich zu einer Schnur hinreißen lassen


----------



## Köderretter (14. September 2013)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

fische jetzt seit mehreren Wochen die Daiwa 8Braid und kann nur sagen eine erstklassige Schnur, wirft sich superweit und schön leise


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*



> fische jetzt seit mehreren Wochen die Daiwa 8Braid und kann nur sagen eine erstklassige Schnur, wirft sich superweit und schön leise



Ja,in welcher Stärke?

Ich fische die auf meiner Monsterkombi in (angeblichen!) 0,18mm und 16,9 kg Tragkraft.
Letzters glaube ich der Schnur auch,obwohl ich außer meinen Kahn noch nix damit gedrillt habe.
Von den Eigenschaften her hat, die mich voll überzeugt!
Rund geflochten, gute Wurfeigenschaften, wenn mal ein Luftknoten drinn ist, kann man diesen ähnlich wie bei der Powerpro einfach aufziehen,dementsprechend glatt ist sie!

Aber die Schnur hat mindestens in "Echt" 0,38mm!

Jürgen


----------



## Norbi (14. September 2013)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur zum Spinnen?*

Moin,ich auch schon einiges an Geflecht durch,fische jetzt die Climax MIG EXTREME BRAID in 0.12,was besseres hab ich bisher nicht gefischt.:m


----------

